# What could my baby be?



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

So lou








and lola 








had boo








not got an update photo put feathers are coming through grey what could it be?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If Lou isn't split to pearl and neither are split to pied, then your baby will look like Lou. The issue right now is we don't know any of the splits of the parents.


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

i been told cause lola has oblong spots on her wings she has pied but not to sure on it


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

also based on the beak she is split to pied. the male looks split whiteface, and possibly split pied based on the beak too


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

lola has the joined spots and lou has same beak he also has a white spot on back of his head and the white round the yellow he has a bit that is out of place


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

So you could have a pied or a normal baby if there are not any more splits.


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh is it normal for the cheek patch to grow the top of a grey yelleow bit of head


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

here is close up of lou checks so you can see the orange thats growing out of place and does his check patch look like its got white dots or is it just me


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

that is from hormones. often when birds are in breeding mode, they can get orange marks in the mask and the back of the head in some birds. its normal and not something to worry about


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

Has he got any sign of white face in him thou


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes, Lou is definitely split to WF. But Lola will have to be too in order to get WF chicks. A WF chick will hatch out in a white fuzz, rather than the normal yellow.


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

no this one is yellow fuzz but has grey feathers coming through


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

then most likely a normal grey. yellow fuzz means grey variety. not whiteface.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Could also be a pied, but we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

i look at him/she every day its pin feathers are just coming throu


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

do you have a recent photo? sometimes you can tell a pied when the pins just start coming in. get a photo of his front, back, side, and close ups of wing and tail


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

when they come out later i will get the photos


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

here are the pics sorry some not good


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I might be able to enhance the focused ones so we can see more color.


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

ok he/she moves every time u try and take a pic


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

can you use flash? can you get a better photo of the left wing, i think i see some white pins in the wing, but its hard to see. he could be pied


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

see we been told not to use flash


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hmmm... ive known several people on here who have used flash


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

we do for the adults but have been told its bad for the babies eyes


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I've never heard that...I use the flash all the time on my babies with no issues, so it should be fine.


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

i will try tomorrow to get better pic they have just gone in so no chance getting any where near the chick


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Can you open the blinds and let some sunlight in while you take the pictures? That might help..but in the mean time I will see what I can do by highlighting the pictures.


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

cheers will defo try tomorrow its hard cause we can only let them out at night as living with my parents when get own place they be aloud out when they want


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

here is his/she wing best we could get


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm leaning towards a normal grey baby.


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

would it be either male or female?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

you cant tell at this point, could be either gender


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

ok just so cute at minute boo is sat next to me being fed by his dad


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah.. I'm thinking normal grey too. Here are the rest of the pics enhanced; they still didn't turn out too good, but it was worth a shot.


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

cheers i had a look at him today and his feathers are defo grey coming trough the wings have white spots on the end so guessing boo going to look like his dad


----------



## hairreplace (Sep 15, 2012)

Its a cute baby of thinner bird.


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

(s)he looks so different now has a lot more festhers


----------

